# JComboBox Renderer problem



## Gast2 (16. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab einen eigenen Renderer damit die Liste in der combobox eine eigene hintergrund farbe bekommt nicht besonderes...
aber meine wenn das value einen leeren String enthält wird dieser nicht mehr dargestellt. Warum?
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
    class ComboBoxRenderer extends JLabel implements ListCellRenderer {

        public ComboBoxRenderer() {
            setOpaque(true);
        }

        public Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value, int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus) {
            if (isSelected) {
                setBackground(list.getSelectionBackground());
                setForeground(list.getSelectionForeground());
            } else {
                setBackground(FOCUS_BACKGROUND_COLOR);
                setForeground(list.getForeground());
            }

            if (value != null) {
                setText(value.toString());
            } else {
                setText("");
            }

            return this;
        }
    }

[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2009)

schade dass du kein richtiges Testprogramm postest, du könntest anderen Menschen richtig Arbeit sparen..

--------

das Problem ist getPreferredSize() von einem JLabel ohne Text, 
die vorgegebene Klasse DefaultListCellRenderer macht es erstaunlicherweise nicht besser,

wenn man gar keinen Renderer setzt, wird (anscheinend je nach Look and Feel) z.B. 
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboBoxRenderer
verwendet,
dort nachgeschaut gibt es


```
public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
        Dimension size;
        
        if ((this.getText() == null) || (this.getText().equals( "" ))) {
            setText( " " );
            size = super.getPreferredSize();
            setText( "" );
        }
        else {
            size = super.getPreferredSize();
        }
        
        return size;
    }
```

verwende entweder das oder schreibe im Falle eines fehlenden Strings einfach " " in das Label, damit gehts auch,
oder setze preferredSize auf feste Werte


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mrz 2009)

habs auch grad gefunden =) ... 
ich erb jetzt einfach von dem Renderer, spricht was dagegen ?
Oder sollte ich den eigenen von oben nehmen und die Methode überschreiben??

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]

    class ComboBoxRenderer extends BasicComboBoxRenderer {

        public ComboBoxRenderer() {
            setOpaque(true);
        }

        public Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value, int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus) {
            if (isSelected) {
                setBackground(list.getSelectionBackground());
                setForeground(list.getSelectionForeground());
            } else {
                setBackground(FOCUS_BACKGROUND_COLOR);
                setForeground(list.getForeground());
            }

            setFont(list.getFont());

            if (value instanceof Icon) {
                setIcon((Icon) value);
            } else {
                setText((value == null) ? "" : value.toString());
            }
            return this;
        }
    }
[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mrz 2009)

> schade dass du kein richtiges Testprogramm postest, du könntest anderen Menschen richtig Arbeit sparen..
> 
> --------



Sorry


----------



## Ebenius (17. Mrz 2009)

Was auch manchmal eine gute Idee ist -- abhängig von den Daten und dem GUI -- ist, der Liste einen Prototypwert zu setzen. Die Liste hat dann weniger Arbeit, lange Strings zerhauen nicht gleich das UI und es funktioniert alles auch mit leeren Inhalten. Wie gesagt, das hängt natürlich immer vom GUI ab, wie man das denn möchte.
[HIGHLIGHT=Java]final JList list =
      new JList(new String[] { "Eintrag 1", "", "Eintrag 3",
        "Ganz langer, nicht vollständig dargestellter Wert" });
list.setCellRenderer(new DefaultListCellRenderer() {

  @Override
  public String getToolTipText() {
    return getText();
  }
});
list.setPrototypeCellValue("Setzt die Zellengröße");

final JFrame f = new JFrame("List Renderer Fun");
f.setContentPane(new JScrollPane(list));
f.pack();
f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
f.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
f.setVisible(true);[/HIGHLIGHT]
Ebenius


----------



## beastofchaos (14. Aug 2011)

Hallöle,
ich hab ein "ähnliches" Problem mit der JComboBox. Und zwar möchte ich, dass das ausgewählte Item ohne Text da steht, um Platz in der Leiste einzusparen. Wenn ich nun auf den Pfeil klicke und die anderen Items sehe, sollte diese "Liste" breiter dargestellt werden, um deren Text sichtbar zu machen. Aber leider führt das dazu, dass durch das ausgewählte Item ganz oben alle dessen Größe haben. Ich will aber, dass ihre Größe abhängig von dem obersten ist. 
Wer nicht weiß, was ich meine, soll mal bei Paint.NET in den Selektierungs-Modus wechsel und oben links die ComboBox ausprobieren, mit der man das Verhalten (Normal, Addieren, Substrahieren, etc.) einstellt. Dort ist das aktuelle Item nur so klein wie das Icon und wenn ich die anderen einsehe, sieht man bei ihnen noch den Text daneben stehen.

Die Implementierung meiner ComboBox:

```
private void addComboBox_Type(JToolBar target, int mode){
        iconRect = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/images/drawType_Rectangle.png"));
        iconRect.setDescription(Languages.get("Rectangle"));
        iconEll  = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/images/drawType_Ellipse.png"));
        iconEll.setDescription(Languages.get("Ellipse"));
        iconLine = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/images/drawType_Line.png"));
        iconLine.setDescription(Languages.get("Line"));
        
        Integer[] numbers = {COMBO_RECTANGLE, COMBO_ELLIPSE, COMBO_LINE};
        ImageIcon[] images = {iconRect, iconEll, iconLine};
        
        comboType = new JComboBox(numbers);
        comboType.setRenderer(new ComboBoxRenderer(images));
        comboType.setOpaque(false);
        comboType.setToolTipText(Languages.get("Type"));
        comboType.addActionListener(this);
        target.add(comboType);
    }
```


Mein CellRenderer

```
private class ComboBoxRenderer extends JLabel implements ListCellRenderer {
        private ImageIcon[] images;
        
        public ComboBoxRenderer(ImageIcon[] imgs) {
            images = imgs;
            setOpaque(true);
            setHorizontalAlignment(LEFT);
            setVerticalAlignment(CENTER);
        }

        @Override
        public Component getListCellRendererComponent(
                                           JList list,
                                           Object value,
                                           int index,
                                           boolean isSelected,
                                           boolean cellHasFocus) {
            int selectedIndex = ((Integer)value).intValue();

            if (isSelected) {
                setBackground(list.getSelectionBackground());
                setForeground(list.getSelectionForeground());
            } else {
                setBackground(list.getBackground());
                setForeground(list.getForeground());
            }

            ImageIcon icon = images[selectedIndex];
            setIcon(icon);
            if (icon != null && index > -1) {
                setText(icon.getDescription());
            	setPreferredSize(new Dimension(90, getPreferredSize().height));
                setFont(list.getFont());
            }
            else{
            	setText(" "); // index "-1" ist das ausgewählte Item, wo kein Text stehen soll
            }

            return this;
        }
    }
```

Gruß, Thomas


----------

